# brime



## ron herbowy (Nov 14, 2007)

has any one used pickle juice for a brime on turkey?


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I haven't tried it. Are you talking dill pickle or sweet?
I might be able to handle the sweet pickle juice, but I'm not sure how a turkey flavored like a dill pickle would taste.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Ron, if you do try one, let me know how it goes.


----------



## ron herbowy (Nov 14, 2007)

i have tried it with chicken wings used dill pickle juice 
it turned out great


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

Run with the dill BRINE then. Just not for Thanksgiving day...   heh. test it first!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Ron, did you smoke the wings or fry? Thanks for the info.


----------



## ron herbowy (Nov 14, 2007)

i smoked them always


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info Ron....I made some pickles a couple of weeks ago, I'll save some of the brine and give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmmm dill pickle brine on wings with a bit a cajun spice and dipping sauce sounds like a good recipe for hot wings to me.


----------

